# what is this?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just read an advert but scratching my head to figure out what it is 

The first STEAM international school in Egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just read an advert but scratching my head to figure out what it is
> 
> The first STEAM international school in Egypt.



It appears to be a type of education.....like Montasorri is.

STEAM Education Research and Development Center


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

it's some system used by a few districts in the US.

was the ad for noor's international section? blah.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> it's some system used by a few districts in the US.
> 
> was the ad for noor's international section? blah.




Yes but it said it is the British System ... one person who I guess is a teacher asked if teachers can wear the niqab


----------



## SunDvlASU (May 23, 2013)

STEM schools focus on "Science, Techology, Engineering, and Math"... In the last few years, some areas have added "Art" to the STEM focus, hence the added A.


----------

